

Brakeman as a service: CodeClimate VS Hakiri - dyelan

Has anyone compared CodeClimate and Hakiri? Do you have any thoughts about how they compare for security analysis (ignoring all of Code Climate&#x27;s other features)?
======
tectonic
I'm curious about this too, if anyone has tried both.

